# Illustrator - Chrakater Sequence



## firstlord18 (28. Januar 2005)

Hallo,

 kann mir jmd von euch sagen, wie ich eine Charakter  Sequence in Illustrator erstelle 
 Bräcuhte ich unbedingt.......vllt hat ja jmd ein Tutorial, oder kann es selbst schnell beschreiben !

 Danke


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (30. Januar 2005)

Was meinst du mit Character Sequenz?
Ein Beispiel wäre auch nicht schlecht

MFG


----------



## firstlord18 (30. Januar 2005)

ich habe da so ein Bild:
http://www.ayatoweb.com/ae_tips_e/images/AE49_Step02a_w_e.gif


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (30. Januar 2005)

Also, wenn ich jetzt direkt nach dem Bild gehe (Obwohl ich jetzt unter dem Wort Character Sequenz was anderes verstehen würde), einfach ein Rechteck aufziehn und mit schwarz füllen und dann mit weißer Schrift immer wieder das Wort ohne Leerzeichen aneinander reihen.

Oder sehe ich da vielleicht ein falsches Bild (sehe viele aneinader egreihte Wörter ayatoweb auf schwarzem Grund).

Viele Grüße


----------



## firstlord18 (30. Januar 2005)

ja, du siehst es richtige bild


----------



## firstlord18 (30. Januar 2005)

naja, un wie wird des dann gemacht, dass die schrift, in jeder zeile um ein zeichen weitergeschoben wird, also die 1. zeile fängt mit ayato... an, dann die zweite mit  xayato, wobei x für nen anderen buchstaben steht....


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (30. Januar 2005)

Also du kannst ja einfach eine Zeile mit dem text erstellen und diese dann einfach nach unten duplizieren und nach rechts schieben. Entweder du erstellst die erste Zeile so lang das es reicht oder aber du duplizierst alle Zeilen nochmal wenn sich der ganze Klapperadüt wiederholt.


----------



## MonoMental (20. Juni 2005)

sitze vor dem selbem problem.
habe vor,dass tutorial von http://www.ayatoweb.com/ae_tips_e/ae49_e.html umzusetzen.
dummerweise krieg ich es auch nicht wirklich hin. habe ne rasterfläche mit den gewünschten maßen erstellt und dann mittels rechteckwerkzeug und dem textpfad einzelnen buchstaben eingefügt. dies ist aber sehr unschick, weil die rechenleistung extrem unter mitleidenschaft gezogen wird. es muß ne einfachere lösung geben.
kann vielleicht jemand ausführlicher helfen?!

thx in advance


----------



## MonoMental (20. Juni 2005)

problem hat sich erledigt...
hab zwar keine illustrator lösung, aber mit umwegen ist dies auch im photoshop möglich.


----------



## firstlord18 (21. Juni 2005)

MonoMental hat gesagt.:
			
		

> problem hat sich erledigt...
> hab zwar keine illustrator lösung, aber mit umwegen ist dies auch im photoshop möglich.


 und wie genau?


----------



## MonoMental (21. Juni 2005)

Habe mir im Photoshop 2 neue Dateien (2600x1950px & 26x39px) erstellt. Die kleinere Datei stellt eine Rasterfläche dar - daher habe ich jeweils unten und rechts eine 1px breite (bzw hohe) fläche gefüllt und diese als Muster festgelegt - fülle ich damit die 1. Datei (2900x1950px), komme ich auf das gewünschte Raster mit einer Zellengröße von 26x39px. Nun kann man die Textfelder pro Buchstabe in den jeweiligen Zellen verankern und mit EINZELNEN Buchstaben den gewünschten String schreiben. Diese verschiedenen "Buchstabenebenen" dann einfach rastern und mittels Strg-E verbinden und diese Ebene in neue Datei packen. (Dabei darauf achten, dass der Text nicht oben und unten an der Fensterfläche abschließt, sondern dass dieses Textfenster (bevor es als muster definiert wird) eine höhe von 39px hat und die breite - je nach Buchstabenanzahl n*26px ist, damit bei der Wiederholung als Muster die Zeichen auch richtig liegen.Anschließen habe ich diesen Text ebenfalls als Muster generiert. (derart, dass es bei Wiederholung immer wieder in den Rastern fixiert ist). Das war's auch schon...


----------



## firstlord18 (21. Juni 2005)

thx a lot, hast du damit auch das tutorial hinbekommen?


----------



## MonoMental (21. Juni 2005)

jeps... 

nix zu danken


----------

